# E/S colors according to eye shape and set...



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 26, 2006)

*Hi all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,

A few years ago I took a Professional Image class and while going through my stuff (I'm moving soon) I came accross some helpful information I thought I'd share with you luvly Specktratees.

Many of you already know this but many do not, either way I hope you find this helpful!*


**Before you apply eye shadow it is important to analyze the shape and the set of your eyes.*

Close Set Eyes Can appear wider apart by using a lighter shadow on the inner half of the lid.

Wide Apart Eyes Can appear closer by using a deeper color on the inner half of the lid and a medium tone on the outer corner.

Small Or Deep Set Eyes Will appear larger if you use lighter shades of shadow.

Large Or Protruding Eyes Will seem smaller if you use medium to dark shades on the lid.

*Thanks for looking*





 .


----------



## claresauntie (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for this! The only thing is... I don't know if I know when eyes are close-set, wide-set, or deep-set. {blush}


----------



## Liyah (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for this, im gonna go try it out!!!


----------



## ieatbugs (Oct 26, 2006)

I also find that my tiny tiny eyes are REALLY opened up when I take a shimmery white and put it in the inner and outer corners of my eyes. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_*Hi all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,

A few years ago I took a Professional Image class and while going through my stuff (I'm moving soon) I came accross some helpful information I thought I'd share with you luvly Specktratees.

Many of you already know this but many do not, either way I hope you find this helpful!*


**Before you apply eye shadow it is important to analyze the shape and the set of your eyes.*

Close Set Eyes Can appear wider apart by using a lighter shadow on the inner half of the lid.

Wide Apart Eyes Can appear closer by using a deeper color on the inner half of the lid and a medium tone on the outer corner.

Small Or Deep Set Eyes Will appear larger if you use lighter shades of shadow.

Large Or Protruding Eyes Will seem smaller if you use medium to dark shades on the lid.

*Thanks for looking*





 ._


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Thanks for this! The only thing is... I don't know if I know when eyes are close-set, wide-set, or deep-set. {blush}_

 
Aaww man, I knew I should of scanned the page, it had pictures of all the different eye types.  It's packed away in storage at the moment and will be for the next few months, sorry.  I'll try looking around online to see if I can find some samples for you!


----------



## PrudeyNudey (Nov 2, 2006)

That interesting. Wide set eyes are a good thing aren't they? Is that why in most cases the outer V is usually darker than the inner?


----------



## Katja (Nov 3, 2006)

*I was told by a MAC artist that for my Filipino eyes, that it would look great if my inner lid was darker than my outer lid.  I haven't tried it yet, but he said it opens up my type of eye (medium size, but small lids)*


----------

